# Meeting ppl in real life off stp or the web in general?



## wokofshame (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, so back in the day there were 3 stp gatherings... I got to attend the latter 2 and got to know some really cool people, some of whom I now count as friends. Sure there were one or two oogmeisters. Also I've got to meet a few people randomly, a few who are also friends now, and been like "hey aren't you on stp?" and had something to talk about when we met.
It has been a LONG while since I've met anyone new from this board in real life. I'd like to get a handle on why- are most of you simply unwilling or untrusting to meet people from online? 
Personally I see a real value in actual real-life meetups. I think electronic communication is perhaps at its finest when it facilitates this. 
Lets start here: I'll be in the Denver mtns area in the next few days. In the next few wks I should be in KCMO, NOLA, Mobile, Pensacola, Jacksonville, RVA, Baltimore, North New Jersey, Central Mass, Vermont and South Coast Mass/RI. Also possibly Sioux Falls SD and Chicago as an alternate route east. Anyone in any of these places actually want to get stoned and drunk with me? I'm not a pedophile or a cop, and my phone only gets 250 minutes a month so neither will I send you endless texts. PM me your # and I'
ll call u when i get to town.

Aside from the personal note, I really would like to know if you are willing to meet people from a website in real life. Sketched out?


----------



## Pheonix (Feb 2, 2012)

I'd be down for a STP gathering this year if it's in CA.


----------



## Agni Riniari (Feb 2, 2012)

I would be down for a gathering. It would be nice to be able to actually meet a lot of the people here.

- Agni


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 2, 2012)

didnt someone want to have a gathering in the midwest that never took off? i believe i read that before...
anyways, yeah i'm down for a gathering.
As for meeting people off the internet, I've never had a problem with it and I've been doing it (foolishly) since i was about 14. I've met some pretty awesome people with it, one of them being my best friend to this day. If I make a friend on the internet then I try to make a point to meet them eventually. if they turn out to be shitheads then i politely let our friendship end.


----------



## wokofshame (Feb 2, 2012)

OK I'm gonna be at Lake Morena CA which is right near San Diego i believe public transit might even go there, April 27-29th. Theres a website for the event here http://pct77.org/adz/ 
Its just like a party so that should be perfect... lets put it on the events calendar BAM that didnt take much work. After the 2nd STp gathering there were a few people who I will not mention that bitched endlessly about their "countless hours of planning work" going to waste when it turned into a unconstructive drunken orgy....
Yeah. What work? Fucking seriously. Maybe like 2-3 hours to put together a firepit ring and haul a carseat in


----------



## Agni Riniari (Feb 2, 2012)

MURT said:


> Theres a website for the event here http://pct77.org/adz/


 
It looks like some type of hiking gathering, which is fine, but would they care about some wanderings, well, wandering into their little shindig? ;P

Also, it seems that the website states registration is required to attend?

- Agni


----------



## wokofshame (Feb 2, 2012)

No idea i don't really care


----------



## Agni Riniari (Feb 2, 2012)

MURT said:


> No idea i don't really care


 
Haha. Fair enough. ;D

- Agni


----------



## Dmac (Feb 2, 2012)

if ya came through omaha i'd get with you, but i can't blame you for not wanting to go there.


----------



## baconrind (Feb 2, 2012)

Ive only been on stp since october?. Ive already met a few cool kidz on here since joining. Im pretty excited about my next adventure time with this connection because I rarely run into anyone when im traveling. Enter the ninja! If you roll through Wichita I can get you drunk, fungied, stoned, fed....what ever you like. I got a couple slutty friends too. HA!


----------



## dprogram (Feb 2, 2012)

I've met quite a few people from the net and stay in touch with a few. Hey MURT. I may be in Pensecola near at the end of Feb... my folks have a timeshare condo thing they hardly ever use on the beach and it's a week long.


----------



## joaquim33 (Feb 2, 2012)

hit me up when yer around mass/vt, i'll be there until mid/end of spring. -cory


----------



## RubyOutlaw (Feb 2, 2012)

Seems relevent enough to post something about online creepers here, but I am about to blow up STP with news of The Breeze, Koul Breeze, Cool Breeze...he's got more names than that. A bit over a year ago this man hit the scene, he came outta no where and then made himself a huge traveling presence. He is a pedaphile and a creep. He made over a dozen online "spacebooks" and went as far as to have conversations with all these fake profiles and other real travelers. He made an underage profile in order to "talk" to underage girls, one of those girls was my friends 14 year old cousin. He is somewhere in his late 30's. Also, I have suspicions that his first road dog may have met a foul end as his fb account was deleted when all the fake ones were but we know that Boston Rider was at some point a real person. Which brings me to my point. If anyone knows of Boston Rider or his whereabouts please let me know, or let someone know. I dont think anyone's heard from this kid in over a year. The last person he was seen with was Koul.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 2, 2012)

I've happened across a few STP people and I've also planned to meet a few STP people... most of them are awesome, few of them are lame. They know who they are.


----------



## wizehop (Feb 2, 2012)

Met tons of great people off the net, who I now ride and chill with on the regular. I don't really see it as any different than meeting by chance in some random place. For the most part its aloud me to meet like minded people who live outside of my usual roaming grounds.

Personally I haven't met anyone off line that I didn't hit it off with. Mind you I screen people pretty heavily.


----------



## Agni Riniari (Feb 2, 2012)

Mouse said:


> They know who they are.


 
Yeah... I'm one of the lame ones. ~.~' ('Not sure what kind of face that is supposed to be, but it is a face, nonetheless) (Possibly sad, because I am lame)



- Agni


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 2, 2012)

ive met about half a dozen people who i later found out were members but the only person ive known about from the site and later met was mouse.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 3, 2012)

I first heard about you from Redd. when I found out you were on STP i was totally down to hang out. Now you've seen me drunkenly cry like a stupid girl so our friendship is sealed... til death, asshole!


----------



## MiztressWinter (Feb 4, 2012)

I have only had the chance to meet a few stp'ers. Whaleofashrimp has crashed at my house (and I at his). Met josh..Alyssa..and nails in pdx two summers ago. Nacho on stp is an old friend of my bf. We stayed with Logan and Thorne in New Mexico. Most awesomely I met my fiance on stp and we have been together (2 yrs this june) I def don't have a problem meeting people from stp or online in general and am even willing to house up kids passing through jax. I only ask for respect in return. My house is not a punk house nor a squat. We are fortunate to be living in a very nice condo my bf's parents own. Of course we drink and smoke bud...but if you can't hold your alcohol and act right its best you don't ask to crash with me. We would get kicked out of here for drunk punks rampaging the neighborhood. So if you piss yourself every night drunk...it's not such a great idea to come to my house but I could still meet folks in riverside for a drink =] that being said...Murt if u would like to hangout or a couch to crash on when you come through jax hit me up. (904) 742-9020.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Feb 4, 2012)

I've met people that were on here even unintentionally. I also met my boyfriend who I moved down the coast to live with on here. Also unintentionally . We like meeting people - on or off of here.


----------



## wokofshame (Feb 4, 2012)

RubyOutlaw said:


> Seems relevent enough to post something about online creepers here, but I am about to blow up STP with news of The Breeze, Koul Breeze, Cool Breeze...he's got more names than that. .


Ruby there is a thread for that..though it has kind of turned into a jk... http://squattheplanet.com/threads/untrustworthy-and-shady-people.6368/


----------



## JAdams87 (Feb 4, 2012)

I am new to STP. I am not against meeting people whom i may have meet online its actually one of the reasons i joined this site and digihitch. I havent meet very many like minded people through traditional methods so i think meet like minded individuals online and then meeting them in person isnt such a bad idea all though there are thousands of creeps in the world i think you have just as much chance of meeting them on the street as you do on the web.


----------



## wildboy860 (Feb 4, 2012)

yeah ive met like 20 - 30 people from stp, some intentionally some not. and about 75 - 90% has been good minus a few stupid oogles. im all for meeting people from online!!! and not to toot my own horn, but im one of the totally awesome people you wanna meet from here. hahaha


----------



## sierra conley (Feb 5, 2012)

I joined stp to meet people, hopefully not just on the internet.
I've only met one person via the internet. It went terribly. I think it was just by chance though. It's a new aspect in my life that I'm pretty stoked on.


----------

